# Tumblers, Bradford - revival 14.4.07



## Spion (Apr 11, 2007)

I know there's a few old Tumblers people here. Well, the two DJs - Dickie n Jase - are brushing the cobwebs off the decks and playing with Green at the New Beehive on Saturday. See ya there?


----------

